# Owner says"they are all fine" Seriously??



## jaydee

She probably thinks 'its natural'


----------



## egrogan

Can you even imagine what their feet and legs look like once they are extracted from that muck? Ugh, it just makes me sick to even think about. I suppose this means they live in that 24/7 since no human is wading out into that cesspool to bring horses in or turn them out.


----------



## Yogiwick

Hey, I'm in the northeast. I get mud. It happens.

From the title it sounded like an exaggeration...

But the pictures?? Knee deep? It covers their entire legs! I am genuinely curious how they can walk...or can they, doesn't look like there's any disturbance around them... This is sick. Almost worse than other thing I feel since they can't move.

At least they look relatively healthy otherwise though agree, imagine what those poor legs look like. I bet they will have trouble walking on normal ground.

Looks like there's more feces than mud anyways.


----------



## egrogan

Yogi, I totally get what you're saying, we have mud too, for periods in the spring it's just not avoidable and some paddocks/turnouts hold up better than others. But the pictures- wow. That is not just a little mud while paddocks are drying out from melting. I know that's not what you're saying...I just can't understand how someone who sees that every day would not understand that there's mud, and then there's a disgusting cesspool.


----------



## Yogiwick

Yeah around here mud up to knees (in the deep spots) can be unavoidable.

However every effort is made to provide dry/drier areas and the horses are checked and cared for.

While manure can stay in the mud and be a pain to clean it's still mostly mud, not the other way around.

There's unavoidable seasonal mud then there's that. Covering the entire legs, unavoidable so they're standing in it all day, and mostly comprised of manure...

I'm glad they are working on doing something!!


----------



## Yogiwick

Can't tell for sure but it looks like normal ground on the other side of the fence!


----------



## gssw5

Once again I am have no words to express how angry something like that makes me. I feel so bad for those horses and hope that the authorities follow through and do something about it. IMO ten days is 10 to many to give that women, obviously she does not give rats behind about the conditions those horses have to live in.


----------



## dkb811

Agreed, most of us have mud at one time or another, I know I do. This goes over and beyond the normal mud one would have with horses. This is not just mud.Like Egrogan says, it's a cesspool! It appears no one cared to keep the pens clean. Knee deep at that! Even if they were able to get out of it, they were penned up with no dry ground to get to. IMO, awful neglect!

"There was a pen of weanlings and I really don't think they know how to walk. They were stuck in the mud and fell when they tried to walk," says Rice, who discovered the outside horses' deplorable living conditions. "

It makes me so sad for those poor horses!


----------



## Yogiwick

One thing is for sure. That didn't happen overnight..


----------



## ChitChatChet

I would have to see it in person before I believe anything. Pictures can be so skewed.


----------



## dkb811

ChitChatChet said:


> I would have to see it in person before I believe anything. Pictures can be so skewed.


 What about the video..is it skewed?


----------



## Yogiwick

I get the message but am not sure what about those pictures can be skewed.

I couldn't get the video to work.


----------



## dkb811

Yogiwick said:


> I get the message but am not sure what about those pictures can be skewed.
> 
> I couldn't get the video to work.


 
Open the video on YouTube..it works


----------



## EponaLynn

Probably some kind of mental illness or dementia setting in. 

This happened in Ontario Canada too but the owner was one of the top holistic vets, she was not feeding her horses, and they were starving. If you want to know more Google Dr. Sharon Kopinak - so sad!

OSPCA probing reports of emaciated horses in vet's barn | Toronto Star


----------



## verona1016

There are plenty of fields here that get that muddy in the winter (seasonally flooded), but I've never seen someone try to keep their horses on them in the winter! :shock: It doesn't take a genius to figure out that you should be fencing off any areas that get that wet and putting the horses on higher, drier ground. If you don't have higher/drier ground to move the horses to, then you have to make other accommodations for the horses when it's flooded... :-|


----------



## Yogiwick

Well I'm thinking the muscle tone must be from heaving the body around trying to move... :/

The pictures make me think of rescue videos where they're trying to pull the horses out.

Except this is not accidental and no ones helping..


----------



## HombresArablegacy

I saw this on FB last week, and saw some video of the first horse pictured. Up to her chest in mud, she could not move her front legs to get out of the mud. Totally stuck. Just when you think you've heard or seen it all, another case of abuse that is mind boggling is brought to light.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4horses

Absurd! I had a friend who kept having animal control called on her. She had 4 acres and one was flooded most of the year. Her horses and dogs loved to play in the water. Apparently someone thought that was animal abuse?

Ten days is far too long. Even a week is too much.


----------



## Blue

OMG my stomach actually lurched when I opened that picture. 10 days? Way too long. Something should have been done immediately. The mind of someone that could allow that to happen just amazes me. 

Yes, we get mud. Lots and lots of mud. But, we also make very sure that there are plenty of dry areas to go stand in the sun or shade. Naturally they do this after they've rolled in the mud.


----------



## dkb811

I'm so thankful for the folks that took the so called "photo shopped"pictures". We really are their voice!


----------



## Luv equins

Poor horse. Wish you love.


----------



## Blue

Hey, are there any updates on this situation?


----------



## dkb811

Blue said:


> Hey, are there any updates on this situation?


I haven't seen any updates. That picture of the horse has stayed in my mind . Would love to see an update.


----------



## Blue

Yeah, these images are hard to get out of my head. The original story said a 10 deadline. That's way past. There must be something somewhere.


----------



## Blue

Has anyone heard any updates?


----------



## Kati

I researched what I could. I could only find one thing and is was a Facebook post none the less stating that the property has been cleaned up and the owners will continue to be monitored by AC. But that is the only thing I could find and therefor not necessarily reliable


----------



## Blue

That's all I learned too. I was hoping for more info.

Sure hope those horses are doing better.


----------



## Thoroughbredlover33

You know, a lot of people see our pasture in the spring and assume we're abusive because of the amount of mud. I live in the northeast. You can't expect us to not have a muddy mess in our pastures. But this? Disgusting and completely inexcusable.


----------

